

Robotic Gripper Made from Coffee-Filled Balloon Picks Up Anything - Jach
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/universal-jamming-gripper

======
David
For previous discussion about the hand:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1836462>

